# Still NO luck.



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Me and my brother gave it another try at his bank fishing spot. We had our lines in the river at 08:00. River was still a little muddy and some current, it was getting hot when the sun was out. There were four rods out with 4 different types of bait. In two and half hours we got ONLY two taps for our efforts. My tap was on raw shrimp his was on cut fresh shad.

We talked with two guys that fish there all the time; they both agreed the commercial fishermen have cleaned out that section of the river. The guy that lives there said he is not wasting any more time fishing since nothing is left. So now it looks like we will have to try another spot in the future. Well at least we did get some fresh air instead watching t.v..


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

pssst try some thing diff


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

you ever think of taking up golf?


----------



## mocha (Sep 21, 2014)

Its been slow for me on the river had 5 bites last trip 3 on shad 2 on greens keep at it u r due for a good trip


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

tourney yesterday had 15 boats, at Tanners creek but most everyone ran upriver into Ohio waters, poor bite for most, only 1 decent fish caught a 27 lb blue, next biggest was only 14 lbs, loads of smaller fish, we put 6 in the boat, our biggest was only about a 6 lb channel. its a frustrating time as the bigger blues are done spawning but are in a recovery mode, it seems, we run into this every year, they should be coming out any day and it should start picking up anytime.
Backupbait ( Randy) and his partner Rob won the event with 4 big channels and a 14 lb flathead, congrats to them.


Salmonid


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I plan on trying up river around ole Coney this week in my boat. I will going out of a new ramp for me so hope it works put . Hope to get some action for my grandson and myself.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

nlcatfish said:


> I plan on trying up river around ole Coney this week in my boat. I will going out of a new ramp for me so hope it works put . Hope to get some action for my grandson and myself.


Is the invasion of the Àshin carp taking it toll on the river east of Conny,


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I have no idea, for I have not FISHED that area in many years. I was told by someone of a spot they fish that held cat fish. They also informed of a ramp That was as cheap as the Public Landing. That is where I will be launching from.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Gar have been bad lately up here, wheeling area.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I will waiting for the temps to cool off.I just can NOT handle being in the heat anymore. I will just have to give it a try for it has BEEN FAR TOO LONG since I have had any action.


----------



## catfish chaser (Aug 29, 2011)

Make sure you drift fish


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Haven't been on the river much this year. Made it out early morning until being chased off the water due to heat around noon. Caught one around 10lbs and lost 4 heavy hits, they just wouldn't stay pinned. Never had that problem before. Launched out of tanners, steady action in the morning with smaller fish trying to rob my bait but I was running some large pieces of skip Jack so not likely they would be able to get it. Bigger hits came in the heat in deeper water. My strategy was to basically keep an artificial drift going with the trolling motor as there isn't much current. NLC if you can get the boat out and into some deeper water and drift with the trolling motor I have no doubt you will see some action. Good luck


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I never tried drift fishing with my boat before,but might give a try. Nothing happened anchor up so far. I am not sure where the deep water is at the New area I Plan on fishing. I will be search ING with the fish finder to try to locate some fish. Not sure how active They will with so warm of water.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

nlcatfish said:


> I never tried drift fishing with my boat before,but might give a try. Nothing happened anchor up so far. I am not sure where the deep water is at the New area I Plan on fishing. I will be search ING with the fish finder to try to locate some fish. Not sure how active They will with so warm of water.


They were very active on Sunday, couldn't go 10-15 minutes without a rod bouncing around. Slowed down when the sun came out but missed a few quality fish without doubt. Fished 30-40ft the first few hours then 40-52 once it got hot. I never anchor up and almost always drift for them. Not sure what kind of graph you have but I can see the cats come up to my bait a lot of the time, pretty cool.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yup Norb, look for outside bends and drop baits to bottom, give a crank or two off bottom and just drift with the current, what little there is. Even right down the center of the river can produce some nice fish at times. If your gonna waste a few hrs fishing a few spots 30 feet from the boat, you might as well cover a mile of water... its all about finding the fish, not waiting for them to find you when their hunkered down in the holes in late summer.

Salmonid


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

What kind of rigs are you guys using when you're drifting like this? Drop shot type rigs, Carolina maybe?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I use a Carolina rig, super simple. 3oz weight, swivel, leader and large circle hook. I mostly musky fish and bass fish from time to time but when it gets hot in the summer I catfish until things cool off enough to musky fish again. It's a nice break to catch some big fish using simple rigs without spending hours chucking huge baits and running all over a lake. Unfortunately I've been having such a great year musky fishing I never replenished my freezer full of skip Jack and used the last of them my last trip out. Will be trying to relearn how to throw my cast net next trip.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Cast nets are like bicycles you will pick right back up where you left off. What do you guys look for in a spot when your looking for a location to drift.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

abu, you know the answer to that question, LOL You been doing this long enough..., in a perfect world, prefishing several areas and watching closely the fish finder will tell you where the fish are, some deep areas hold fish, some don't, and they seem to change every year, last years deep hole held lots of fish but this year, hardly any??? always weird. and about the time you find some good holes then the river comes up, adds some current and the search and seek mission starts all over. Generally the more current, the more on the front of and the tailouts of the holes they sit, not always but generally. too much current and look closer to the banks.

Money spent on a quality fish finder with side imaging, gps and high definition sonar is the best money you will ever spend, right behind a quality trolling motor with Ipilot.

Salmonid


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

new boat name hide and seek or duck duck fish


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Salmonid, I agree with what you said but I always like to get others opinions. I do have an 899 si and a terrova i-link. They have been game changers for drifting/trolling. Makes it a lot more enjoyable. Also for pushing rods crappie fishing I love it!


----------

